# Wifi incompatible



## Smallstones (16 Février 2020)

Bonjour

je viens d acheter deux HomePod. Le problème c est que je n arrive pas à les configurer, ni avec mon iPhone ni avec mon iPad. Le message d erreur est le suivant : wifi incompatible. Impossible d effectuer la configuration avec ce wifi...

Mon wifi est bien mon wifi privé. Pas d authentification nécessaire pour se connecter. Pour le même type d appairage avec mon Apple TV, je n’ai eu aucun problème. Je suis en contact avec le support d Apple mais ils ne semblent pas trouver la solution. Quelqu un à t il déjà eu ce problème ? Sur des forums anglais on trouve qu il faut désactiver le login et la authentification automatique. C est chose faite mais pas mieux.

merci

Pierre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (16 Février 2020)

Il faut peut-être un wifi sécurisé






						Configurer le HomePod
					

Apprenez à utiliser votre iPhone ou iPad pour configurer votre HomePod mini ou HomePod.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Smallstones (16 Février 2020)

oyapoque a dit:


> Il faut peut-être un wifi sécurisé


Merci pour la réponse. Oui mon WiFi est sécurisé en wpa2. J ai essayé en wpa mais pas mieux


----------



## Yuls (16 Février 2020)

Quelles sont les spécifications de ton réseau Wifi sur lequel tu essayes de jumeler tes 2 HomePod ?
Est-ce un réseau Wifi émis depuis ton iPhone (cf. Capture d'écran) ou plutôt le réseau Wifi local émis depuis ta box internet ? (Opérateur et modèle de box ?)
802.11n 2,4 ou 5Ghz ?


----------



## Smallstones (17 Février 2020)

Yuls a dit:


> Quelles sont les spécifications de ton réseau Wifi sur lequel tu essayes de jumeler tes 2 HomePod ?
> Est-ce un réseau Wifi émis depuis ton iPhone (cf. Capture d'écran) ou plutôt le réseau Wifi local émis depuis ta box internet ? (Opérateur et modèle de box ?)
> 802.11n 2,4 ou 5Ghz ?


Bonjour, merci pour votre réponse. c est un wifi émis depuis ma box internet . Initialement j ai l ensemble de mes appareils sur le 2,4 GHz j ai donc essayé sur ce réseau au départ mais comme cela ne marchait pas j ai essayé sur le 5ghz. Sans succès. J ai également essayé par le partage de connexion d un autre mobile sur lequel j avais connecté mon iPhone mais pas mieux. J ai essayé sur le réseau guest de ma box, sans succès également. Mon opérateur est Sunrise (Suisse) et le modèle de ma box est ce modèle : Modèle box Sunrise


----------



## Smallstones (1 Mars 2020)

Après plusieurs essais sur des wifi personnels d’amis, toujours pas mieux. Il semblerait que le problème vienne vraiment des appareils qui servent à faire la configuration : dans mon cas iPhone et IPad. Ils sont à jour et je pense que le problème vient justement de là. D autres personnes ayant eu le même genre de problème ont pu résoudre le problème avec une plus vieille version d IOS. Si quelqu’un a déjà eu le problème...


----------



## Smallstones (7 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Suite à différents essais effectués hier soir, j’ai réussi à faire fonctionner mes HomePods. Voici la procédure à suivre si d’autres personnes rencontrent le même problème

Commencer par brancher le premier HomePod et appuyer sur la surface supérieure jusqu’au reset du HomePod. Puis le débrancher.

Oublier le réseau wifi sur lequel est connecté votre iPhone 

Faire un reset des connections réseau sur l iPhone ( settings, réinitialisation, réinitialiser les paramètres réseaux)

Se reconnecter au wifi avec l iPhone et vérifier que le Bluetooth est activé.

Brancher le HomePod.

Approcher l iPhone du HomePod pour la détection 

Lancer la configuration du HomePod depuis l iPhone 

À cet instant, je n ai plus l affichage du message de wifi incompatible. J’arrive sur l écran de sélection de la pièce où se situe le HomePod

Sélectionner une pièce et valider.

La configuration va planter et produire une erreur.

Reseter à nouveau le HomePod et le débrancher

Oublier à nouveau le réseau et réinitialiser les paramètres réseaux sur l iPhone 

Se reconnecter au wifi avec l iPhone . Dans les paramètres du réseau wifi, désactiver la connection automatique au réseau WiFi.

Rebrancher le HomePod et rapprocher l iPhone.

Toute la configuration va maintenant se passer normalement.

Concernant le deuxième HomePod , après un reset, la configuration s’est passée correctement au premier essais.

voila merci à tous pour votre aide.


----------



## Smallstones (7 Mars 2020)

Résolu


----------

